# Hey guys ( Carberator I go needed)



## Munzy (Feb 10, 2019)

Hey guys! I got my starter working now . Put new gas in put some seafoam in with it and have been trying to start my snowblower . 
Pulled the screw on the carb and a bunch of green guck come through . Took the carb apart and tried cleaning it but one of the inside parts in the jet area broke . 
Would anybody have any idea of what exact carb that I need for a Husqvarna 10527 sbe Snowking tecumseh engine 10.5 hp


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

We need the model tag so we know what eng it is


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Maybe this one... need to Match model


















Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Munzy (Feb 10, 2019)

Oh358sa is what I found in the owners manual online for the model


----------



## Munzy (Feb 10, 2019)

Lh358sa


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## Munzy (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry it’s lh358sa


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice to know gift wrapping is available on some models...


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

How the heck did we survive before Amazon? What will life be like when Amazon is the ONLY retailer? :eeek:


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

We do it to ourselves, the consumers


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

SnowH8ter said:


> How the heck did we survive before Amazon? What will life be like when Amazon is the ONLY retailer? :eeek:



Sad day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

640349 get an adjustable one.


----------

